# Best Places to Shop for Cosmetics in NYC



## mae13 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm planning a short trip to NYC in a few weeks, and it's been _way_ too long since I've last been. 

I'm looking to make the most of it, especially in terms of shopping, and most especially in terms of cosmetics hauls. Bear in mind I'm from Canada, so while we do have some brands y'all don't have stateside, I am equally thwarted when in comes to drugstore staples like Milani, Nyx, Essence of Beauty.

So I'm really open to recommendations.

What are some must-sees? For example, the best Sephora and Ulta locations, the top MAC pro store, hole-in-the-wall places that seem to carry the best deals, hidden little gems carrying niche stuff, the CCO that is a must....etc...

I will be either in Manhattan or Queens, but I will have some mobility.


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 9, 2008)

im going in may would love to know too


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh I'm sooo familiar with Manhattan (born,raised and still live here). I guess I need to get out more. Anyway...
MAC stores- There are a couple of them in NYC and i'm not sure where you'll be but my fave is the one in SOHO. It's located on Spring Street between Green and Mercer. It has a great selection and the neighborhood is cool anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The other one I frequent is on 22nd street between 5th and 6th avenues.
Now you have to check out the MAC pro-store which is located on 22nd street between 5th and 6th avenues but they are closed Sundays.
I also go to Bloomingdales to check out MAC and a whole other makeup lines(which is on 59th street and Lexington Ave.) And this area is conveneient because there is a Sephora closeby on 57th and lexington ( I believe). But my fave Sephora is in Times Square area (way too crowded but I like the selections)
If you want to check out Shu Uemura (awesome brushes, eyelash curler and  blushes IMO) you can go to Barneys which is on Madison ave and 60th street and they have very helpful MUAs. They closed down their flagship store in SOHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OHH and you have to check out MakeUpForever , which has amazing eyeshadows,and is located on east 12th street (close to fifth avenue). Sephora carries some MakeUpForever but the MUFE 12th street store has a far greater selection and their makeup artisits have been so helpful with me.
Sorry, but I'm not familiar with Queens.
HTH. Oh and enjoy NYC!!


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

OH I forgot there's also a Sephora between Prince and Spring Street which I also frequent regularly. The hole in the wall places I have known have since closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 9, 2008)

That's awesome, thank you!


----------



## mae13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions for where to shop for lines like Ben Nye, La Femme, Graftobian and the like?


----------



## Dani (Mar 10, 2008)

You can find Ben Nye at Ricky's Beauty


----------



## mae13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oooh, just googled Ricky's. Looks interesting! Any particular location to check out?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Oooh, just googled Ricky's. Looks interesting! Any particular location to check out?_

 
I love the 39th Street and Broadway location the most.  The flagship store on 42nd Street and 5th Ave. is the bomb.  I check out the Soho location once in a while.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you ladies! I can't wait to go.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 12, 2008)

If you plan on going to Sephora, I have found that the one on 59th/Columbus Circle (A,B,C,D,1 trains will take you right there) has the best selection. Because Sephora tends to get sooo busy a lot of them may not have the colors that you want. But the 59 street location which is located in the Time Warner building doesnt get tooo busy so they have a lot of stuff.

I love love love the MAC in SoHo (Prince street). The people are always helpful and fun. The MACPRO store is soo cool. You get there and already get excited. They close at 6pm during the week though. I went a few weeks back and they were wiped out because of NY Fashion Week. They have so much stuff its crazy. Love it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 12, 2008)

Any Beauty store but be careful. I was jipped! Some of these stores will raise the prices. When I first bought my single NYX shadow, I paid $5.99 for it. :\

Cherryculture.com has them and they are of decent price.


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 12, 2008)

If you do end up in Macy's 34th Herald Square.... i wouldn't go to their MAC counter unless it's really empty. I've had so many bad experiences there. Even when i know exactly what i want people are sometimes rude... i dunno if this happens to anyone else out there... But i do notice that when it's not so hectic people are more willing to help. 
Keep this thread going! i love hearing about places in ny where i can satisfy my makeup craving!


----------



## mae13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, so due to some unforseen financial complications (pet's surgery and a change of jobs) I was never able to go to NYC when I originally planned. We finally rescheduled for early fall however, and I'm now in mad planning mode.

I've taken the great suggestions here and have planned them out (Sephoras on 5th, Times Square and Soho, MAC in Soho and the Pro location, Ricky's in Soho).

I'm still debating two options: 

Is it worth going to a place like Saks or Bergdorf Goodman? I had some really disappointing experiences in Neiman Marcus in LA, and I'm not looking to repeat the experience in other high end department stores.

For drugstore cosmetics, I'm looking at CVS and Target. There are no Targets in Manhattan proper, but there's one on the way back up, off the 87. Is there a CVS in the city that's worth dropping by? I'm looking for cheap brands that aren't carried in Canada, like Milani and those CVS brushes.

There's no Ulta in the city either, but again, there's one not far off our home route on the 87. It's actually close to the Woodbury Outlet that I'm also thinking of stopping by. They have a CCO there - anyone know if it's any good?


----------

